# Sucker fish?



## FishCookie (Dec 14, 2008)

*partial salt water Sucker fish?*

i have a tank of mollies and add aquariam salt once a week to keep them healthy and i was wondering what kinda of sucker fish can live in this kinda of water? my last sucker fish i had died and i cant remember what kind he was and i dont know what killed him i think it was the water im not sure.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

You don't need a "sucker fish" in a tank, just make sure you change plenty of water. Plecos don't do well with salt, neither do otos.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Plecos
Otos
Hillstream Loaches
Chinese Algae Eaters

google them and ID


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Sucker cats and sucker fish do not like salt. What does like salt....is a snail. I suggest finding a larger mystery snail. Apple snails are very touchy, and usually aren't sold because they can't be transported across state lines (VERY invasive species). Mystery snails are pretty effective at keeping at least the walls and flat spaces clean. If the tank is larger, you may need a couple. They lay eggs, so you can remove them if you don't want a ton of snails.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh, I just thought of something. Olive nerite snails! You can buy them on Aquabid, they don't breed unless in full brackish, and they're supposed to be fabulous algae-eaters.


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

You could try algea eating shrimp. They should be ok with salt.


----------

